# 

## Sky

> **   _12.04.2010 | : 14:52  12.04.2010_
>    ̲  -  '    ,             ,     .  ,   ,   ,        ,           .           .
>         .     -,        760  ,          3  .         -     16  ,    200 ,    ,     ,     .
> / ,     - 
>     .     20  ,  .  ,      /
>   ,         ,              .   .          ,          .  ,    122 ,     .    ,    ,  75  .
> /  ,    -  
>        ,    /
>      ,   , '           (  ).   ,  ,              3:  ,   .          .    ,       : ,     8    27 .

   "̳"  

> *     122*    
> 12  2010 .  	              -    .    122        . .     -         .   ,    ,   75 . . 
>     -  .
>         ,    (     ).
>   ,         -   16      200 .
>       .    20  ,  " -     -   . _ (. columbarium,   - ') -      .          ._

  ʲ

----------


## nickeler

!    .   5  -:   - .  ,   !     .       "....   ,  ,     (  )"

----------


## laithemmer

(  ,         )      .             .    ,          ,        ,  ,  .     !       !!!
        ,    .  ,      . 
 , .

----------

-   -

----------

.  -  ,  ,     -       ,    ,    , .  ,      ,     ..     ,   -    ,   .  ,     .

----------


## laithemmer

**,     ,       ,       .    !!           -  ,    ,    -      )))

----------

i  ? ,

----------


## nickeler

**,   ,  ,    -  ...             .

----------


## Paulsen

> ,     ,       ,       .    !!

    ,  ,      .     (  )   ...

----------


## laithemmer

**,  ,         *Paulsen*,       (  ),    ,  (,   ,      ),      ,   ???? ͳ!

----------


## sharasha

**, ,   ,           ,   (-).      .       ...
,      ! , , , , , ....

----------


## Paulsen

> ,           ,   (-).      .

   .     ? -  , .

----------


## laithemmer

**:    *Paulsen*,   , ...  
 ,    , : 
1.   ,      
2.    - .
3.      ,   ,  ,  ,   ,       ?     -    ,   , , !

----------


## nickeler

*Paulsen*,           .   ...   ,        ,       .   ,      - ,    ,   ,    .

----------


## les

> -   -

  , ,        .......  
  -     .           ,     (  ,    - ?) .      :        ,   ,   ,   ,       .   

> .  -  ,  ,     -       ,    ,    , .  ,      ,     ..     ,   -    ,   .  ,     .

   , ,          , ,      .    ,       .  
 ,  , ,   .      ,    "" :              .         . 
    ,       (      ).

----------


## sharasha

*Paulsen*, ...  ?   .    , ,   ( , -)     ?       "    ,      ?!....
ͳ .  .
 ,     ,  !

----------


## laithemmer

*les*,         - "      "  
  ,    ,   .... 
 ,      -   , ... , ,.... ...,  ,      ,     )  ?    ?

----------

,        . !   ,      ,   ".  ?             ,       .

----------


## laithemmer

**,  !!!    -  ...,   ?
      ??     ???
      ?! 
..       ,    ?    ,   !  , ? ? ĳ?!
,  ,    )))    ...

----------


## les

> ,        . !   ,      ,   ".  ?             ,       .

  , ,     .    ......  -,   ,         ,  -      ,      ............
 ,       .

----------

> ???

       ?        ?
  ,  볺   ,      .      . ͳ   -.
  ,      ,    . .

----------


## nickeler

**, ͳ  쳺  -.           " !"
     ׳.

----------

*nickeler*, ,    :      ! 
          ).   !     .    -       )
"         " 
  ,  ,    !     
lisitz

----------


## serg1975

""-  ..............    " "      (   ).   ""   ...............   . 
               .................      " "))) *....*

----------

,        !     (4   )    ???!!!
    " ",     ,   ,    .  .     .     .: , ,  !

----------


## nickeler

**,     ,    ,       .        , ,  .  ,   ,   . 
,       .   ,      .    , ,     ,  ... 
  ""     ...   ,   ,    ...  ,  )))

----------


## Paulsen

> ""-  ..............,

          ?       ,        . -,          .

----------


## sharasha

*Paulsen*, .....     , ?
  ,          ...

----------


## aneisha

*Paulsen,*       ,    .  -    ,      .

----------


## serg1975

> ?       ,        . -,          .

       1 2   .  (     ) 4100 .    ........(((

----------


## Sky

> , ?

     .     - ,  ...   ,     ,  -      (   ).    ,       .

----------

